# Glens of Antrim 27th Oct 2012



## wegieboy (Apr 2, 2009)

Marshalls required for the Glens of Antrim Rally 27th Oct 2012.

Sign on @ RiverRidge Recycling, Ringsend, Garvagh, BT51 5HF @ 8AM, contact Raymond for more information 07720000335

Two stages ran 3 times in Cam and Springwell forests.

Over 60 of an entry. Full list and programme on http://www.mamc.co.uk

Names include:
Derek McGarrity Subaru S14
Gary Jennings Subaru 555
Derek McGeehan Mini WRC
+ 25 MK2 Escorts.

Breakfast provided for all marshalls.

Get close to the action.


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

Only seen this now or me and the other half would have been there to lend a hand


----------

